# Clayton, North Carolina



## tdsiders (Jan 30, 2013)

Hello from a fellow North Carolinian. Thats great that youre going to carry on the tradition. I just found out from my dad that my great grandfather was a beekeeper. It may be in the blood lol. Im Tim by the way and welcome.


----------



## jeffro0427 (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Tim. I plan on buying a nuc next month and installing them myself without any real prior experience. Everybody i talk to says to join a Beekeepers Association , but i want get started. Got any suggestions for a beginner?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jeff! I used to be from NC, New Bern and Havelock for many years.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Belewsboy (Jun 6, 2012)

Welcome from another Tar Heel! My 18 yr old son enjoys my bees and intends to have hives whenever I can get him to move away! (fat chance).
Read Michael Bush's Website. http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm


----------



## jeffro0427 (Feb 18, 2013)

Well i attended my first beekeeper meeting, and have decided to take the beginner class they offer in Raleigh march 16-17. Then i am going to try and find me a mentor. I hope i can find a mentor but i am not a social butterfly so we will see. To belewsboy i will read the link, and he will move out then youll wish he was at home.lol.. Thanks for all the replies and if anybody knows of somebody close to me willing to mentor it would greatly appreciated. Again thanks and everybody be blessed.


----------

